# Stanley 82902 Router Base



## woodduck3 (May 30, 2008)

I've got a great old Stanley Mdl 91258 router motor and a damaged Mdl 82902 router base ( I dropped it). does anyone know where can find another base? I've tried e-bay and the Stanley web page


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi woodduck3

This base below may work on your router motor, the price is right..

Or a Porter Cable base may work also, they are very close...just a work around..

http://cgi.ebay.com/STANLEY-CARTER-ELECTRIC-TYPE-R5A-ROUTER-WITH-GA47-BASE_W0QQitemZ270240359832QQihZ017QQcategoryZ13874QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

=========





woodduck3 said:


> I've got a great old Stanley Mdl 91258 router motor and a damaged Mdl 82902 router base ( I dropped it). does anyone know where can find another base? I've tried e-bay and the Stanley web page


----------



## CiCi (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a base I am selling. It also has a collet and bit. Where are you located?


----------



## yankeehollow (Jul 27, 2008)

woodduck3 said:


> I've got a great old Stanley Mdl 91258 router motor and a damaged Mdl 82902 router base ( I dropped it). does anyone know where can find another base? I've tried e-bay and the Stanley web page


I have a near perfect 82902 base and a 90150 M motor.
Make mr a fair offer and its your

gary spting 
336 996-3958
[email protected]


----------



## David Cyr (Aug 18, 2008)

*Replacment handle / knob needed for Router Base 82902*

Does anyone know where I can find a replacement knob / handle for a Stanlely Router Base #82902? Still works great but has broken knob. Is there a good source for parts? Bosch says that can't help. 

Maybe someone has a old/broken router they can part out?

Thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi David

This one may fix it up..  and the price is right...
http://cgi.ebay.com/STANLEY-ROUTER-...ryZ46584QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




David Cyr said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a replacement knob / handle for a Stanlely Router Base #82902? Still works great but has broken knob. Is there a good source for parts? Bosch says that can't help.
> 
> Maybe someone has a old/broken router they can part out?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2008)

*Stanley 82902 router base*



woodduck3 said:


> I've got a great old Stanley Mdl 91258 router motor and a damaged Mdl 82902 router base ( I dropped it). does anyone know where can find another base? I've tried e-bay and the Stanley web page


 I have exactly the same problem. Did you ever find a source? Any information you can pass along would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Measure your router and see if is the same size as a PC 690... 3.5" diameter. If so you can find these bases and they should work. There comes a point when it is not worth getting the last scraping out of the peanut butter jar. Just toss it and go for a fresh new one. The same holds true for routers. There have been many changes and the new models are so much nicer to use, and there have been deals in the $120 range for decent quality models for the last year or so.


----------

